# Mud Racing in Pikeville,TN....July 11th



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will post more details later...starts at 12:00 Noon. Gates open at 10:00am drivers meeting & staging at 11:00am. I will get payouts as soon as I get them. Its about an hour north of Chattanooga. It will be the first of Many events. Come on up and lets get this guy a good turn out. If he has a decent turnout there will be many more. Classes will like the CMR except a few changes. If I am not mistaken the change will be the 500cc-750cc V-Twin Class.



300 Big Spring Gap Road
Pikeville,TN 37367

$7 per person for entry Fee...kids 10 & under FREE. Active Duty & Military families get in FREE.

$15 entry fee to Race. :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Is anyone from here going to try to make this Race???


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

*Come on guys...we need all the racers we can get....anyone can race....just pay the $15...









*


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

BTW guys.....I am sure the first race will not be a Big payout....its kind of a catch 22......the business wants to see racers before they give money......well racers wanna see money before they race now a days....I tried to explain that to them.....but they have the money. LOL!!! I think Steve is going to try 3 events this year.....We know the first one will be slow....they dug the pit Thursday....I am going to look at it tomorrow. If I make it down there I will take pics for you all. I really believe that we can have a great place to race if we can get enough racers to show.....and if we can....I know the business will give more money....most every business said they did't wanna give money then hardly anyone show up to race.....so if you can bare with us this first event.....it will get better.

Thanks, Bootlegger


----------

